# Weekly competition 2009-08



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' F U2 R' F' U' F2 R 
*2. *U' F' R F' R U' R U2 R' 
*3. *F2 R F2 R' F2 R U' R' U2 
*4. *F U2 F' R U' R F2 U' 
*5. *F2 U F' U2 F' R F' R U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D U2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F L B2 U' L U2 B D2 F L (21f)
*2. *L' R2 U2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 R U' F' D2 B2 F' R U2 R U' B' U2 (21f)
*3. *U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 L D2 R' F' U R B' L R' D2 L2 D (21f)
*4. *U' F2 U B2 F2 D L2 B2 U F D' R2 D L D' B D2 B D2 R U' (21f)
*5. *D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 D2 R B L F' D2 U' B' U2 R D R2 D (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B Fw2 F' D2 F D U L U' Rw2 R' D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R B Fw2 F' D Uw' U B' D L' Rw2 R' F2 D2 Rw' B Fw' D' Fw2 D2 F D U2
*2. *D R D B Fw' F2 Uw R' U Fw' F' D2 Uw L R' Fw' F' D2 Uw2 B R' B2 Fw F' Rw' D Uw' U' B2 D Fw Uw Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw L2 Rw2
*3. *Rw' R2 B2 F R B2 F2 D U2 B2 F Rw D Uw' U' L Rw2 R B' Fw2 F' D' R' F' D2 B F2 L Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U Fw Rw' R2 Fw R2 Uw F
*4. *L2 Rw2 R2 F R2 U L Rw' R2 D2 Rw Fw L' R' Uw' L U' Fw' F2 D' U2 Fw F D' Uw2 R B' F2 R2 D B F2 R D' Uw' R' F2 U L' Fw2
*5. *R D2 Fw2 U' Rw Fw' F2 Rw B' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw F' Uw L2 D L F2 R B2 Fw F' U Rw F2 L' B2 R' B' D2 Uw2 U2 B Uw R D2 U' L' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' F' R B2 Fw Rw' R U' Fw2 F' L' Lw' R D' B2 U' Rw Fw2 R Dw' Lw Rw' Fw' L' Bw2 Uw2 U B2 Rw2 R' Bw U Fw F' Lw' Bw' F' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' U2 B2 Bw Fw F' U R' F Dw2 Lw U' B Bw' Fw2
*2. *U L' Lw F L Lw R2 B' F2 Lw2 Rw2 D' U2 Bw' Fw' R U' F2 D' B D U' Rw2 U' Bw Fw2 F2 D' B2 Bw' Fw F2 D2 Bw2 F' R D' Uw F2 D2 Fw' Lw' Rw R' Uw Lw' F' Rw2 Dw Uw' Bw' Dw Lw' B F Lw' Dw L' Uw F2
*3. *Dw' B2 Lw U2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 U2 B Bw F2 R Uw' F' Rw' B' Fw2 Dw' F' U2 B Bw L D B' F Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw Bw2 F2 U2 L Lw2 R' B2 Uw2 Bw F D' Rw B' Bw' F' D' Dw2 Uw L' R D Bw Dw Uw' B' Fw F' Lw' R2 Uw2
*4. *D2 Rw D' F R U' Lw' R D U R2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 D2 Dw Uw' U2 L2 Lw' Fw Uw' Lw Uw Bw' L B' R Uw F2 D2 B Dw Bw2 Fw' Rw' D' Dw B2 D2 L2 B Bw' Fw' F L Lw2 F' L2 B Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 B Bw' D Bw' F'
*5. *U2 L' Bw Fw F' D' Dw' Lw' R Dw' Lw Dw Bw' D' Rw2 B2 Bw Fw' Dw Rw2 R Uw Bw2 Lw' R' Dw Lw2 B2 Bw F2 Lw Dw Uw' Bw2 L2 Lw' Uw Fw' U B Fw Lw' B R' Bw Lw D' Bw2 Lw' B' F D' Rw2 R' D Dw2 Uw' F' Rw2 R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' R' B2 2F 2U2 2L B2 2D' 3U' 2F2 U2 F2 L R 2F' R' 3U2 2B' D U2 2B' U2 2L B 2D U 2L' U2 L F2 R' B L 3R2 2R' R2 2U2 B R B2 2B2 F 3R B2 3F2 3R2 R 2B 2L2 3U U 2L2 2D 2L' 3R2 2D U2 F 2U 3R' U2 2L' 2D2 3U B2 D2 2U' U2 2R B' 2B' 2F' F2 2D2 F2 U 2L2 3R' R2 F2
*2. *F 3R2 2B' 2F 2D U 2L' 2F' 2U' 3R2 D' 2L 2R 2F2 2R2 B' F 2U U2 2B F2 3R2 2D' 3U' U2 3R' R' 2U2 2R' 2B' 3F2 R 2U L2 B' 2F' 2L 3F2 2F 2D' 2U2 L2 2L' 3R R 2B2 2R' 3F' F D 2L' B' F2 R' 2U' F R2 U' F 3R2 D2 3F 3U 2L' F2 3R 2R2 3F' 3R2 2U' 3R2 2D' F2 2L B2 3F' 3U' U 2B 2R2
*3. *2D' 3R2 B' L2 2L 2B' 3F2 3U' 3R 2U' F D' 2R R2 3F2 L 2L 3R 2R2 R2 U' 2R2 R 3U 2U' U2 2L' 2U' L2 B 2R' B2 2L' 3R2 D 3U' 3R' 2R B' D' L' 2F' 3R2 U' 2B 2F2 L2 R' 2U L 2U R2 3U2 2F 2L2 2U2 2L2 D2 2B' 2L 2D 3U' 2U 3R2 D' 2D2 2U2 U2 3F2 3R2 B 2L' 3F2 2F2 D2 2D 3U2 2U U 3F
*4. *U' B2 2L' 2B2 2D2 2U' L' 2U2 2B 3R' 3F2 F2 2D R' B2 3F' F D' 3U2 2U2 2B2 2U B 2F2 D' 2F 2L2 2B2 3F' 2F2 R2 2F2 2L' 3R' 2F' 2L' B2 2L' 3R' 2R 2U2 L' F 2L R' 3F D2 2F' R' 2U B2 2F 2L 2R2 B 3F R' B 2B2 3U2 B2 3F' 2F' 2U2 L' 3R' R2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F' F 2L' 2D 3U2 B' F' 2D 2L2 3F'
*5. *2U' 2L2 3F' 2R 2B U' B2 2U B' 2D L 2B2 2F2 U2 2R2 2F2 2L R2 2U 2B2 2F L' 2L' 2R 3U 2B' 3U2 2L 2F2 3U' 2R2 D 2U' 3R' U L 2L' F' 2L' 2U2 B2 2B 2F2 2R 2D2 U2 L F' U F D2 2D 2U2 3R' 2D2 L R 2D L' 2L 2R R2 2B2 2F 2L2 3R U L 3R' R B' 2F 3U 2U B' 2F' 3R' 2R' U2 R

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' R2 2B' 3F' 2U2 U 2B2 3L' 3U2 2F 2D' L' 2L 3R R2 B2 2L 3R B 2D 3R' B' F' 2D 3B 2F U B' 3B2 2L' 3L 3D2 3B' 3F2 F L2 D' 2R2 3D2 2F' 3D 2B2 F L 2L 2R2 B 3L 3D 2F F' D 2U2 2B' D' 2D 3D2 U 2F' 3U 3L 3U' U' L2 3L R' 2F 3R' 2R 2U U 3B' 2D' U 2F2 2L2 3R R' 2B' 3F 2D' 2R 3B' 3R2 2B' D' 3D' 2U' 3B2 3D2 2U B R' 3U2 U' 3L2 2D 3U 2U2 B'
*2. *2L' 3L' 3D2 B' 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R 3B2 2U 2B2 D 3R' B F2 U2 R2 B 2B2 F' D2 2D' 3D U2 3F' 2L 2D 3U 2B 3B2 R 3B2 3U' U' 3L 3B2 2L2 3F2 2D 3D' 3L' R 3D' 3B 3F2 F 2R2 2D2 B2 3B' 3L2 2R2 R D 3D2 3U U2 3F 2F' R2 3B' U2 3L2 B 2B F 2R2 U B F2 3U' 3F2 L 3L2 B 3L 3F' 2L 3U2 F2 3U2 2L 3F2 2U' 3F2 2R2 2F' F2 L B F' 2R' 2F' L' 3L 2F 3U2 2L2 2D 3D
*3. *2L' 3B 2F 3U' L 2U' 3F 3D2 3F2 2D' 2U 3L2 B' 2D 3D' 2B2 3B' 2F2 F L' 2R' D2 R2 2D 3U R B2 F U2 L' 2D' R' B2 D2 2U' 3L 2F' D2 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U2 2B F 3L2 2B2 3F 3U2 U' L 3D 3R' F2 3D2 L2 3R' 2F2 3D' 2R R' 2D 2U' U2 2R' 2B2 3R' F2 3L' D 3U 3F' F 2D' 2U' U2 3F 3D' 3U' 2U' U2 3R2 3F2 3U R' 2F' D U' L' 2U2 2B F 2L' 2R' R' 3F2 2R' 3U2 U' F' 2L
*4. *2U2 L' 3R 2B 3F' F' R2 B2 2L' 3L2 3R' R 3U B' 3U2 F' L' D2 3U 2B2 2L' 2B2 2F' D' 2D 3D' 3U' 2U' U' 2R2 3F F2 D B' 3B L2 3F 2L' 3R 2F' L' D2 B' L' R' F2 L 3L' 2D' R' 2U2 2B' 3B 2F2 R 3B2 3F2 2F2 3R' 2D B2 3R R2 2B' 3B2 3F' 2F2 F2 D' L D' 2D U2 3R' 2D U2 2L 2U' L2 3R 2D 3D' 3U' 2U' U 2R' U' B2 3R' 2F2 F 3D U' 3F2 3L' 2B 3F 2U B L
*5. *2F' 2L 2B' 3B' 3U2 2U 2B' 3R' 2R2 B' F' 2U 2R2 2D 2F D' 2D' 2U2 B2 2B2 3B F' 3R' 2B' D 2U' 3L 2B' 2D2 3F' L' 2R' B R 3B' 3L 2R2 3U 2B' 3F2 F 2L' R' 3D 3B' 2F2 2L' 3L' 3B' D' 2D2 3B2 2D B2 2B' 2F' 3R' 2R' 2U2 F 2D 3D 3U' U 2B' 3B U' B 2B 3B' U L2 R' U2 3F2 3L R 3F 2F 2L 2D 2U 2R' 2B F' D' 3B2 3R2 R2 D' U' 2F F 3R 3D' 3U' 2U' 3B' 3R2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F U2 R' F' U2 R' U' 
*2. *U2 R' F U2 F R F2 R' 
*3. *F U' R U' R F U' R2 U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U F D' B2 R2 U' L' B2 D' L2 F (19f)
*2. *D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B F R D2 F' U L2 R2 D R' U' (20f)
*3. *R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' R' D2 B2 D U R F (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D L' Fw' Uw R2 F2 L' Rw Fw L B U2 Rw' B Fw F Uw' B L D R F2 D' Uw2 U L' B2 Uw2 U' Fw2 D Rw R' U2 L D2 Uw U L
*2. *B' Fw F2 D' B' Fw' L D2 B' Fw Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw R' B' R' U L' Rw D2 U' B2 Fw' Rw' B' D' U2 R F' D Uw B' Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw
*3. *B D' Uw2 U2 L Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R' B' D' B' F2 Rw2 D2 Uw U2 B Fw' F2 Rw' U Fw2 R2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw B F' D' Uw2 U' F Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Uw2 L2 Lw U2 L2 B Bw Rw2 D' Dw' U L Lw' R2 F2 Uw2 L2 Fw' Uw2 U Rw2 F2 Dw L2 Rw' R2 U' Rw2 Dw' Rw Bw2 D R' B2 U2 F Dw F Lw' B2 L2 U' Fw2 Dw R D B Uw B' Uw2 F2 D' U' B' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' Bw2
*2. *Bw' Dw' Fw' D2 Lw R2 B Rw B' F' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 U2 B Bw2 Fw F2 Rw U L' U Bw L F' Dw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw D2 Dw U2 Lw B2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw B' Bw' F' R B' Bw' L D B' Bw' Fw' F' L2 Lw Rw2 U2 Fw Uw F U2 Lw2
*3. *Bw2 Lw' Bw2 L2 D' L B L Dw L' Lw2 Rw' R Bw Lw2 Dw' Uw B L B L Rw' F2 D Uw Fw2 Lw' R Bw R B Bw' Rw2 Bw U' B F' Lw' Bw2 L2 Rw R2 D B Bw2 L Lw' Rw R Dw' U2 Bw' Dw' Uw2 R Dw' Lw' R' F' Dw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 U' B D' F D' R F2 U B2 R' (21f)
*2. *F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L D B' F2 U B' D R B' U2 F2 R2 (20f)
*3. *F2 L2 B2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R D2 F2 D' L R' F D U' F D2 R U2 (21f)
*4. *U' L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' U R' F' D2 U' L' U B2 U2 (21f)
*5. *D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B' D' L2 R D' L2 U2 B U' F R2 (21f)
*6. *F2 D2 U2 L D2 R B2 L U2 L D2 F D2 U L' F2 L' B F D' L2 (21f)
*7. *F D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 F2 D' U B' U2 L' R2 U R2 D F' R (21f)
*8. *L2 B2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 R' D F R' U L' R U F2 U F' (21f)
*9. *D2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 D L' D L2 R' F L2 R' B U L U' (20f)
*10. *R B2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B2 L' R' U' L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' R' B (21f)
*11. *R2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 L' D2 U R2 U2 R U' F D F2 D L' B' F2 (21f)
*12. *U2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' U2 R' D' L' F' U2 B' (20f)
*13. *L' B2 F2 L U2 L B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' F' L' R F2 L' D L' F' L2 (21f)
*14. *D2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R F' L2 B' L2 U B2 L2 D2 L F2 (21f)
*15. *B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U R' B' F' D B2 L' B' F U' F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 B' D' L D2 F' D' F' L' (21f)
*2. *B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 B F D L R2 F' R' F' D' U B' R' U2 (21f)
*3. *U2 R2 D2 L' R2 F2 L D2 R F2 D2 U' F L' D' F2 D2 L' F' L2 R2 (21f)
*4. *D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B L F R F2 R2 D' F' L R2 (21f)
*5. *R B2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' R2 D2 R' U F L D L2 R2 D' B (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 L' R' F' U2 R' D2 F' U2 B' D R2 (20f)
*2. *L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D F' D2 L' U2 B' D' L F U' F U' (21f)
*3. *D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 B' U B' D F R' U B' F' U2 L (20f)
*4. *D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L U B2 U F' U2 F (20f)
*5. *U2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' B D' B' F R2 D F2 U L R B' L' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R F' D2 R D2 U' R' F L' B F (21f)
*2. *B L2 B L2 F2 R2 F D2 F L2 F2 D U' B' D2 F2 R U' B2 L' F' (21f)
*3. *R2 D2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' D2 B' F' R D' B R2 (21f)
*4. *U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R2 F' L2 R' B U' L2 F U R B U (21f)
*5. *D' B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F D2 L' D2 F R' F2 U2 B' D2 R (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L R' B D L2 R' U' L' B' D2 (20f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *F2 Rw' Uw2 R D2 B2 U' L' F Rw B2 D Uw' F D F2 D' B' Fw F2 R D' Fw F Uw B Rw F' D Uw2 F2 Uw Fw D2 L' Rw' R' B' Fw F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F U R' U2 F2 R F U' 
*3. *B' L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F L D L2 U2 B R' B' D2 B2 F' (21f)
*4. *F' L' R' D Uw' U' L' Rw2 R B2 Uw' F Rw' Uw' L' Rw R2 Uw2 L B' D2 L U R F2 Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 D2 Uw L2 B Fw2 F' Rw2 D' F L R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U' R2 U' F U R' U' 
*3. *U F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B' L2 R2 F' R' D F R' D2 U L' (21f)
*4. *B D L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw' D2 Uw U2 Rw2 R' U B' F D Uw' U2 R2 Fw' R' B Fw2 Rw Fw' F' D' U' R Fw U2 B' R' B Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 F'
*5. *Bw2 D' U2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 R Dw' F Rw2 Bw' Uw' Lw B' Bw D' B' F' Lw2 U' Lw Dw Uw' Lw F2 L2 Fw' F' Lw' R D2 B' Bw F' Lw' F' Dw' Rw' Dw Uw2 Rw U2 F' Rw2 Fw2 D2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw' L' Lw Fw' R Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F U F' R2 U F' R2 U' 
*3. *U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 B' L2 R F U L' B' (20f)
*4. *Rw D' L' D2 L2 U' F' U' L Rw' R' D' Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw U2 B2 Fw' L2 F' Rw Uw' L2 Rw B2 D Uw' U Rw2 R Fw D2 L' Fw2
*5. *B2 Dw' B2 Bw' Fw' D Fw' F L F2 D' U' Bw D Dw F2 R Fw D' Dw2 Uw' L Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F' Lw2 Uw' L2 Bw Fw Uw' R B L Lw' Bw Fw F2 D' Uw' U2 L' Bw' Fw' D L' Lw' R Fw' Rw F2 Dw' Rw2 F
*6. *3U' U L 2L' 2F' L' 2L 3R 2R' D' 3U 2U U2 2L' R2 D2 L 2L 3U2 F 2D2 F 3R 2D' L 3R2 2R 2U2 L 2L2 2R' R 2B2 L2 F 3U 3R' 3F2 2F 2D' B' 2B2 2F F2 L2 3R2 2R' 3U' 2U' 3R2 F' U2 B' D 2D 3U 2U2 U 2L' R' 3U2 2L2 2R' 3U2 B2 3F2 F 3U 2U 3R 2F2 F 2L' 2D' 2F2 3R F' 2L' 2B F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R2 F' U F U2 R' 
*3. *B2 R' U2 L R U2 R D2 R U R B' U2 F' D2 L2 R U B' D R (21f)
*4. *Rw2 D2 Uw2 U L2 R2 B D2 B2 F' L' U Rw2 Uw B' L Rw B Uw' L' Rw D' U2 R2 Fw2 D2 B2 F Rw' U L' B' Fw' L2 R2 Uw F2 U2 F' U'
*5. *Fw2 D' Lw Dw Uw2 F D Lw2 R2 D' Dw' R2 D' F' D2 U Rw' Dw2 Lw R2 B' R2 D Dw Uw U2 L' D R2 Dw U Lw Rw' B Bw Lw Uw2 Bw Fw2 D' Dw' L' Bw U2 L' U2 R2 U' Lw' Dw Uw' F' Lw D U' R B2 D Dw R'
*6. *3U2 2U U' L2 2L2 2D2 3U2 2U' F' 2R2 R2 2U' 2L 2U' 2F F2 3U2 R 2B2 2R 3U2 2U U 2B 2L' D' 2B F 2D' 3U2 2F2 D L' 2L2 2D B' 3F2 2D' 3U 2U2 U 2L R2 2F' F' D 2D2 3U 3F2 2D 2U2 L B L 2R2 2D R' 3U U' F R B' 2B' 3F2 R' B2 3F 3R B 2U' R' D' 2U 3R' 2R' 3U U 2B2 2U2 3F'
*7. *2D' 3R2 U 2L 2B2 L2 3R' 2R 3B' U' 3B 2F F' U2 3F' 3D F' 2L' 3R' 2B' 3R' D2 U' 2B' D' 3U2 3L 3F2 2R2 3F2 2F' D' 2D 3D2 3U' 3F2 2L 2D' B 3F' D' 3L D' 2U R2 2D 3D L D R D' 3U2 3F2 3U' 2B2 3B2 L D 3D2 3U' U2 3B2 3L2 D 3U' L' 2R B 2F2 D2 2D' 3U R2 3B' 3R' R' 3F2 2L' 3L2 3B2 L' 2L2 D 2D F D' U' B' 2B' 3F' 2D' 2L' 3L2 R' 3B' L2 3L2 3R2 R2 3D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' L' R' U L U' B U' B' R' L B' u r' l b 
*2. *R L U L U' L R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U R L' B' u 
*3. *U L' R' L U' R L R' B L B' L R U' L' B u r l b 
*4. *L U R L' R U' R U' L' B' U' B L R B u' r l' 
*5. *R' U' L' R L' U L U L R L' B r l 

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-4) (6,-3) (-3,3) (0,1) (6,0) (3,0) (0,5) (4,4) (-4,5) (0,3) (1,4) (-1,3) (-4,3) (5,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,0)
*2. *(-5,5) (6,3) (6,5) (2,0) (6,0) (0,1) (6,0) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,3) (5,0) (0,1) (0,2) (0,3) (0,2) (6,2) (-1,4) (0,0)
*3. *(-5,5) (6,0) (-3,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (-1,4) (4,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,5) (1,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-4,4) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-1) (4,-3) (3,0) (0,1) (-2,3) (-4,0) (4,2) (-4,3) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,5) (0,3) (6,0) (4,2) (4,3) (4,0) (-2,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (6,-5) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (4,5) (3,3) (0,1) (0,4) (0,5) (2,0) (6,1) (0,2) (0,5) (0,3) (6,3) (-5,0) (0,0)


----------



## Benny (Feb 19, 2009)

Benny B.

*2x2* : *5.22*, *11.58*, 10.27, 7.00, 8.72 = *8.66*

*3x3* : *18.61*, *23.77*, 20.50, 21.89, 23.05 = *21.81*

*4x4* : *2.02.86*, 2.01.84, 1.51.53, 1.57.69, *1.45.56* = *1:57.02*

*5x5* : 3.39.55, 3.38.75, *3.55.48*, *3.37.05*, 3.39.92 = *3.39.40*

[*2x2-5x5*] relay : *5:36.28*


----------



## Garmon (Feb 19, 2009)

Garmon:
*2x2x2:* 6.39
8.73 4.66 7.76 4.86 6.56
Comment: Terrible, need more practice.
*3x3x3:*
*3x3x3 One-Handed:* 44.12
44.24 51.40 44.65 43.47 28.34
Comment: Slower than usual, 28.34 was a pll skip. Out of practice, cube is worn.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 19, 2009)

SimonWestlund

*2x2 -* 6.16, (5.22), (6.22), 5.79, 5.71 = 5.88 - Good Average =) I've done better than this on avg of 12 though..

*3x3 -* (12.99), 16.52, 14.14, 14.84, (18.36) = 15.17 Average record! Awesome!

*4x4 -* 1:38.42, (1:28.87), 1:45.54, 1:29.46, (1:47.59) = 1:37.81 - Not very good.. 

*5x5 -* 2:59.42, (3:03.55), (2:38.80), 2:46.56, 3:01.56 = 2:52.98

*2x2 BLD -*

*3x3 BLD -* (DNF), (3:17.78), 3:20.94 = 3:17.78 - Wow. My PB is 1:16.xx, so these times where good. The first scramble was kinda easy with my method so I just went all out for speed and got a DNF and a time of 2:40.xx.

*3x3 OH -* 34.39, 36.78, (32.48), (42.84), 38.89 = 36.69 - Good. Two weeks ago I averaged 45-50 sec 

*3x3 Match the Scramble -* 2:37.36, (2:50.63), 1:58.69, 1:52.77, (1:49.56) = 2:09.61 - First time I tried this. Is the format 3(5) or best of 5?

*2-4 relay -* 2:12.30

*2-5 relay -* 4:59.30

*Snake -* 6.00, 6.46, (7.71), (5.91), 7.47 = 6.64

*Megaminx -* 1:52.65, (1:54.74), 1:49.66, 1:49.06, (1:48.92) = 1:50.45 - Not good. My avg of 12 record is about 10 seconds better 

*Pyraminx -* 15.16, 13.80, (19.89), (11.63), 18.75 = 15.90 - My pyraminx sux! Getting a new one soon.

*Square 1 -* (1:02.31), (45.80), 1:00.89, 51.25, 46.47 = 52.87


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 19, 2009)

Sam Hanna

*2x2*
(10.77) 10.00 (7.57) 8.98 9.12 = *9.29*
*3x3*
(19.07) (24.09) 20.34 21.81 21.55 = *21.37*
*2-4 relay*
*4:07.63*
I like how this time is better than last weeks 4x4 solves.
*3x3 BLD*
2:31.79 4:47.75 DNF = *2:31.79* 
2:31.79??? That is my normal execution time... This solve felt really good. Easy memo, smooth exec.
*4x4*
3:45.18 (4:07.75) 3:39.31 3:37.29 (3:08.42) = *3:40.59*


----------



## Zava (Feb 19, 2009)

Balázs Bernát: 
multi: 8/9 in 1:05:49

5x5, 3x3, 3bld: tbd


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 19, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.34 (4.82) 6.58 (10.26) 9.94 = 8.29 *Ok. Normally I'm sub-8 but this is okay.*
*3x3:* 21.62 21.30 (19.86) 21.78 (21.94) = 21.57 *Bad lighting, I'm content with the outcome.*
*4x4:* (1:24.28(P)) 1:31.52(P) (1:42.00(OP)) 1:35.90(P) 1:27.72(P) = 1:31.72 *I hope I'll do better this weekend.*
*5x5:* 2:06.02 (2:17.64) 2:06.82 (1:59.90) 2:08.10 = 2:06.98 *Nice! I always like sub-2s!*
*6x6:* 4:51.00 4:54.54 (4:33.00) (5:33.54) 4:35.82 = 4:47.12 *Wh00t? PB single and average!*
7x7:
*2x2BLD:* 52.02 DNF 1:05.50 = 52.02 *The first one was too easy.*
*3x3BLD:* DNF(4:46.18) DNF(6:19.46) 4:55.28 = 4:55.28 *Sub-5 is ok. The DNF's were really bad.*
3x3MultiBLD:
*3x3OH:* (36.54) (51.10) 47.30 38.26 41.38 = 42.31 *Bad average. Not used to sup-40 anymore.* 
*234:* 2:13.64 *Meh, should have been sub-2. Major lockup on the 4x4, bad 3x3. 9-28-1:36*
*2345:* 4:10.72 *Nice. 6-19-1:25-2:20*
*23456:* 9:26.64 *Happy it's not a DNF. 6-24-1:30-2:10-5:16*
234567:
3x3FMC:
4x4FMC:
*Megaminx:* (1:53.72) 2:00.10 2:02.18 (2:27.82) 2:19.00 = 2:07.09 *Yes! Sub-2:10 average, Sub-2 single and RA of 3!*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 39.70, 34.97, 51.72 (got confused with my beginners' OLL method!), 1:32.82 (even worse: I tried an OLL that screwed everything up and I had to start again), 40.96 (I think I should learn a real 2x2x2 method!)
*3x3x3:* 1:21.70 (cross performed really badly, F2L hesitations, can't remember the rest!), 51.75 (timer wouldn't stop!), 50.29, 48.35, 56.84
*4x4x4:* 4:48.21, 4:17.49, 4:45.53, 4:02.72, 4:13.82 (very pleased with 4x4x4 this week - less depressed overall!)
*5x5x5:* 7:12.47, 7:36.60 (Saturday night disco - slightly drunk!), 8:08.71, 7:50.11, 8:16.87 (damn that EastSheen purple! I can't wait to get my new stickers from CubeSmith)
*7x7x7:* 22:27.00 (not bad for me!), 24:19.00, 18:30.96 (whoa now! new PB), 21:05.28 (nice but using beginners' LL methods otherwise I get lost on big cubes!) , 23:44.00 (very pleased overall - progress!)
*Megaminx:* 9:24.17 (with new exploding white mf8 tiled minx - still don't know the colour scheme), 7:39.21, 8:02.96 (lucky LL-edges but minx popped and had to scramble about on the floor for a minute to find a piece), 7:40.52, 7:43.42
*Snake:* 14.03, 16.80, 15.72, 25.56, 20.07


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 19, 2009)

4x4: 
Average: 1:30.77
Standard Deviation: 5.98
Best Time: 1:17.86
Worst Time: 1:41.97
(1:17.86)
1:37.09
(1:41.97)
1:32.48
1:22.75

1st solve is a pb


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
scramble: L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L R' B D L2 R' U' L' B' D2
solution: R' L F L' U R' U2 F L' D F' U' D' L D L' U L' D2 F' D F L F D F' D F D2 F' D R L D2 R' L' B' F' D2 B F

2x2x2: R' L F L' U R' U2
2x cross: F L' D F'
3rd pair: U' D' L D L' U
4th pair: L' D' L
edge OLL: L' D' F' D F L
corner OLL: F D F' D F D2 F'
PLL: D R L D2 R' L' B' F' D2 B F
At end of F2L, D' L L' D' become D2.
Comment: So disappointing! I rarely ever get as low as 20 moves on the F2L, but I just couldn't find a good ending - they were all horrible. I figured out I could do the 2-step OLL right before time ran out, and I managed to finish writing this out at 59:50. Fortunately, I got it right - no mistakes - so no DNF. Wow, I haven't had a good fewest move solves in a long time now.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 20, 2009)

*3x3x3*: 22.30, 24.75, 23.18, 21.43, 22.88: *22.85*

Very consistent, solid times.

*3x3x3 BLD*: 7:00.43, *4:49.72*, 7:08.15 DNF

The second solve was very nice, my second best time ever. It was a fairly easy scramble though. Last one was an error because I forgot to do the parity fix. >.<

*4x4x4*: 1:57.06, 1:44.83, 2:02.33, 1:44.83, 1:43.27: *1:48.91*

That first solve could have been around 1:30, but I realized I forgot to solve two edges as I was on the last layer. X-X Still decent, I guess. Creepy that I got the exact same time twice.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 20, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: (32.89), 11.53, (9.06), 24.52, 19.01 = *18.35 avg.*
Comment: Horrible average. First solve I went blank on how to Y-perm. Last two solves I forgot how to orient the last layer :confused:

3x3x3: 31.73, (25.81), 34.89, (40.31), 32.81 = *33.14 avg.*
Comment: I can do much better.

4x4x4: 3:29.31 (OP), (3:38.27 (OP)), (2:53.50), 3:25.36 (OP), 3:14.39 (OP) = *3:23.02 avg.*
Comment: Not bad for me considering all except one solve has double parity.

2-4 Relay: *3:24.95 (P)*
Comment: Quite good for me.

Magic: 1.56, 1.51, (1.47), 2.86, (3.69) = *1.98 avg.*
Comment: Messed up last two solves and ruined the average.


----------



## byu (Feb 20, 2009)

*3x3x3*
25.39, (24.31), 25.18, 24.39, (26.19) = 24.98

*3x3x3 BLD*
4:08.12, (3:15.98), (DNF) = 3:15.98

*Square-1*
1:59.16, 2:03.18, 1:56.12, (49.78), (2:12.18) = 1:59.48
*Magic*
(1.91), 1.98, 1.97, (2.16), 1.95 = 1.96


----------



## maxcube (Feb 20, 2009)

Maxwell L.

*2x2 : *15.75, 11.43, 14.77, 10.96, 11.05 = 12.42
Worst average of my life, what do you think!?</Napoleon>

3x3:Later tonight

*4x4 : *3:12.46, 3:36.16, 3:29.41, 2:21.03, 3:08.36 = 3:16.74
Bad.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 20, 2009)

2x2: (7.67), 8.23, 8.09, 9.19, (12.55)=8.50
Comment- Not that good, I'm trying to get back into this.

3x3: 31.12, 40.81, (44.45), (30.62), 39.62=37.18
Comment- Roux is so much more fun than Fridrich.

4x4: 3:59.08, 4:11.17, (5:14.53), (3:41.02), 5:08.59=4:26.28
Comment-Pretty bad. K4 rules!

3x3OH: 1:20.30, (1:58.03), 55.75, 1:20.36, (55.08)=1:12.14
Comment-this is another thing I have to practice.

Square 1: 39.27, 36.55, (32.89), 34.00, (54.48)=36.61
Terrible, just terrible.worst average in a while. Then again, I didn't warm up at all for anything.

3x3fmc: Scramble:L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L R' B D L2 R' U' L' B' D2
Solution: R' U B' U R L' U2 L U R' D' L2 D F' L F R' F L' F' D L2 D' L D' L' B' L U' L U2 L B L' D' B2 U' B2 D2 (39) 
Pretty good, pretty average. I want to get better, but I have to get good at insertions.

4x4fmc: DNS yet.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 20, 2009)

3x3x3: 17.84 18.96 22.01 14.87 18.89 = 18.56


----------



## snowmous (Feb 20, 2009)

SnowmouS

3×3×3 ： 38.40, *24.48*, 27.88, *42.43*, 29.47. = 31.92 

It's the 1st time I participate the weekly competition, so I'm very nervous...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
> scramble: L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L R' B D L2 R' U' L' B' D2
> solution: R' L F L' U R' U2 F L' D F' U' D' L D L' U L' D2 F' D F L F D F' D F D2 F' D R L D2 R' L' B' F' D2 B F
> ...


I realise you were almost out of time Mike, but just by reading your soluction I can see that the PLL was an H that you could have done reverse to cancel at least the F-moves and I am assuming a D move as well?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 20, 2009)

3x3x3 : Avg 39.73

Will post other times ASAP


----------



## kjeldsen (Feb 20, 2009)

Martin Kjeldsen

3x3x3 : (30.16), (36.20), 35.10, 33.76, 34.03. Avg ~ 33.85


----------



## mande (Feb 20, 2009)

*3x3*: (27.32), 26.00, (20.89), 24.59, 24.03 = 24.87
Comment: Happy with sub-25 averages, 3rd solve non lucky.

*3x3 OH*: (45.55), 52.26, (1:10:47), 1:06:41, 58.24 = 58.97
Comment: Terrible!!!

*3x3 BLD*: DNF (2:42:31), 3:59:23, 2:40:87 = 2:40:87
Comment: Execution mistake on DNF. Wonderful 3rd solve! Nearly PR. Memo about 1:15.

*3x3 Match The Scramble*: 1:46:59, (2:04:60), 1:47:41, (1:42:58), 1:53:38 = 1:49:13
Comment: Much better than last week.

*3x3 FMC*: First time I'm trying this here...pretty happy with my solution though.
*
37 moves*


Final solution (after cancellations): R' L F U2 R' U F D L2 D' F' L F2 D F' D' F' D R' B' D B R B D2 B' D2 B R' B' D' B D B R B2 D2

Explanation:
2X2: R' L F U2 R' U
2X2X3: F D L2 D' F' L
3rd pair: F2 D (F2 F) D' F'
4th pair: D R' (D R) 
OLL: (R' D') B' D B R
PLL: B D2 B' D2 B R' B' D' B D B R B2 D2


I didnt even expect to get sub-45!!!

*3x3 MultiBLD*: 2/2: 8:42:53 (4:26:80)= *2 points*

Comment: Personal best!!! Second scramble was terribly easy.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

mande said:


> *3x3*: (27.32), 26.00, (20.89), 24.59, 24.03 = 24.87
> Comment: Happy with sub-25 averages, 3rd solve non lucky.
> 
> *3x3 OH*: (45.55), 52.26, (1:10:47), 1:06:41, 58.24 = 58.97
> ...


Nice 6 move 4th pair + OLL, but a 14 move PLL:confused:


----------



## mande (Feb 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> mande said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3*: (27.32), 26.00, (20.89), 24.59, 24.03 = 24.87
> ...



Ahhh, the thing is i know nothing about insertions or other tricks for FMC whatsoever...this solve was just by intuition, i did have a 38 moves solve for this with a 11 move PLL...i guess i should practice and learn some more.


----------



## Koen (Feb 20, 2009)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:30.90
OLL parity

*Fewest moves:* 40

First time I do fewest moves :} 

DL'FRDL'B'LF' - 9 moves x-cross
BR'B2RB'U'BU - 8 moves second f2l pair
BR'BRBL'B'L - 8 moves third f2l pair
B'DB2D'B'DBD' - 8 moves fourth f2l pair
URBR'B'U'B' - 7 moves last layer

I found a 48 moves solution, then I speed solved it and got a pll skip :}


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey:
> ...



Ugh. I can't believe I didn't see that. Oh well - a good learning opportunity - hopefully I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 20, 2009)

3x3x3 OH:
25.34
(26.18)
(19.73)
23.20
25.95
Average: 24.83 <==  
Note: It's the only event I'm good in haha, but I did very bad this week...  2 easy scrambles, it was cold though, so I could have had maybe 2 sub-20s instead of 1. Many pauses on the last solve.

4x4x4:
1:21.94 (81.94) OP
1:15.60 (75.60) OP
1:33.91 (93.91) NP 
1:13.63 (73.63) NP 
1:07.36 (67.36) OP 
Average: 1:17.06 (77.06)
Pretty good, the 73 had good redux...practise, practise, practise 

2x2x2:
(6.75)
9.15
9.16
(11.65)
9.15
Average: 9.15 <== good consistency...I hate my A2...it blows.

3x3x3:
15.94
(14.81)
15.88
(18.81)
15.91
Average: 15.91 <== I am tired...could have been sub-15...lockups too

234 Relay:
1:50.44 (110.44) <== 3 could have been better, I panicked 

Split:
222: 7
333: 25
444: 79

FMC:

2x2x2 block: L R' F L' U R' U2 (7)
2x2x3 block: F L' D L' F' (5)
Rest of F2L: x2 y' U' F2 U' F' U L' U2 L U' (9)
OLL: x y F U R U' R' U R U' R' (F' F2) (10)
PLL: U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U2 (9)

Moves: 40

Cancellations: F' F2 becomes F...

I think I did good for my first FMC on here. I will do better, I was kinda rushing


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 21, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (6.06), 4.16, (3.42), 4.64, 3.86 = *4.22*
lolbad.
*3x3x3:* 15.70, 13.34, (18.42), 16.23, (11.39) = *15.09*
mushroom.
*3x3x3OH:* 30.81, 30.36, (25.09), (42.98), 30.77 = *30.65*
Heh, SD was 0.20
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:20.17
Carrot.
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, 8:44.17(3:44 :/), 8:47.55
Sweet, 2/3 right, and both better than my previous record.


----------



## mande (Feb 21, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 4x4x4:
> 1:21.94 (81.94) OP
> 1:15.60 (75.60) OP
> 1:33.91 (93.91) NP
> ...



Something doesnt seem quite right here...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 21, 2009)

mande said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4:
> ...



Haha thanks for the catch,I forgot the one minute


----------



## happa95 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tyler Hakomori:
*3x3BLD* = 1:53.55
1. 2:46.23 DNF (I forgot to orient two edges)
2. 2:23.78
3. 1:53.55
*Multi-BLD*: 2/2 6:42.00 = 2


----------



## mande (Feb 21, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 3x3x3 OH:
> 25.34
> (26.18)
> (19.73)
> ...



it wasnt only the 4x4 avg.....maybe its only me...but have you not removed the best and worst while taking your averages?


----------



## Edam (Feb 21, 2009)

*2x2* - 18.53, 14.56, (14.34), 20.15, (20.52) = *17.75*
*3x3* - 27.97, (26.31), 28.75, (35.66), 30.43 =* 29.05 *
- straight after this i got an ave 5 of 24.77 dang. 

*3x3oh* - 1:41.50, (1:28.08), (1:49.38), 1:41.53, 1:33.15 = *1:38.73*
*3x3 feet* - 9:16.21, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = 
Is this counted as DNS? 

*5x5* - (4:53.30), (6:26.52), 6:00.05, 5:38.58, 5:26.50 = *5:41.71*
*7x7* - (14:46.30), 19:07.20, (20:29.50), 16:23.30, 14:59.30 = *16:49.93*

7x7 was ok, managed to take about 3-4 minutes off my previous best, want to get to around 10 minutes though eventually.. my centres take far too long.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 21, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (13.60), 14.50, 14.44, (14.63), 13.94 = 14.29
Good. No sup-15, nor warm up for that matter.

2x2: 5.06, (4.82), (5.32), 4.95, 5.24 = 5.08
Average, but very consistent.

4x4: (1:06.71), 1:15.94 P, 1:15.75 O, 1:10.26 P, (1:15.95 P) = 1:13.98
I think that's a PB. Generous parity helped a fair bit.

Sq-1: (51.35 P), 49.86 P, 42.81 P, 48.40 P, (37.48) = 47.02
Parity four times...

234: 1:31.55
Splits of 5-14-1:13 ish. So, yeah, that's quite good.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 21, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.23*
(14.01), (11.66), 12.14, 13.78, 13.78

*3x3x3OH: 34.57*
30.51, 31.38, 29.82, (29.65), (32.11)

*3x3x3BLD: 2:28.88*
(DNF) [2:27.51, 3 corners off], (DNF)[2:50.73, 4 edges flipped], 2:28.88


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 21, 2009)

mande said:


> it wasnt only the 4x4 avg.....maybe its only me...but have you not removed the best and worst while taking your averages?



I was too lazy to open CCT or Jnet so I just went to cubetimer.com heheh 

P.S. - C'mon Mats! I want the results


----------



## Kian (Feb 22, 2009)

*2x2x2*- (7.15), 8.45, 7.17, 8.10, (9.48) *Average- 7.91	*
*3x3x3*- 15.78, 21.36, (14.77), (21.65), 21.25 *Average- 19.46* 
Comment: 15 was an OLL Skip, 14 a PLL Skip.
*5x5x5*- 2:39.83, 2:41.49, 2:42.56, (2:31.77), (2:47.96) *Average- 2:41.29* 
*3x3x3 One Handed*- (46.85), 54.66, (58.26), 48.79, 57.32	*Average- 53.59*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*- DNF, DNF, 3:58.86 = *3:58.86*
*Square-1*- 2:26.70, 2:19.59, (1:31.82), (2:48.82), 1:56.46 *Average- 2:14.25*


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 22, 2009)

*2:* 5.80 5.71 (5.19) (6.31) 6.25 = *5.92*
*Sigh*... I want has better

*3:* (17.53) 15.97 (15.65) 17.36 16.96 = *16.76*
suck... I find it ironic that my worst time was an OLL skip.

*4:* 1:16.65 (1:09.93) (1:39.22OP) 1:18.36P 1:26.44P = *1:20.48*
GAHHH... I can't qualify for US Nats...

*5:* 2:05.81 (2:15.36) (2:04.96) 2:11.61 2:10.68 = *2:09.37*
Sub-2:10. I want sub-2...

*7:* 7:05.15 7:55.97 (6:57.63) 7:53.41 (8:13.61) = *7:38.18*
Suck... At least one was sub-7... I need sub-5...

*3BLD:* DNF DNF 2:58.77 = *2:58.77*
Wow... I just failed the first two, but the third one felt so slow. To imagine that I used to think sub-3 was impossible...

*3Multi:* 1/2 6:31.86
GAAAAHHH Off by two turns on the first cube because I reversed my setup incorrectly... Pure visual 3OP, like my normal BLD

*3OH:* 26.78 (28.63) (23.00) 27.43 27.25 = *27.15*
Um... what was with solve 3? 3-move 2x2x2, 8-move x-cross, two more trivial pairs afterwards? Pity I did sune instead of Niklas; I had a 5-6s G instead of a much faster A.

*Sq-1:* 29.15 (31.56) 30.30 (25.34) 27.59 = *29.01*
At least I qualify... I need to get better. Stupid parities making my times just sup-30...


----------



## ananbc (Feb 22, 2009)

3x3:
18.28, (17.64), (18.92), 18.52, 17.83
average 18.24 sd0.52


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 22, 2009)

*3x3x3 =* 29.18, 29.97, 31.55, (35.46), (28.27) = *30.23*
not bad for me

*4x4x4 =* (2:35.71), 2:36.00, (3:12.66), 2:47.21, 2:45.00 = *2:42.74*
I seem to be getting better at this

*3x3x3 BLD =* 4:13.61, DNF, 4:36.96 = *4:13.61*
yes another PB ! I popped on the DNF, found the piece and put it back in and ended up with 1 flipped edge. 

*Pyraminx = *45.90, 52.33, (57.03), 41.90, (33.30) = *46.71*
I suck at this. 

*Snake =* 5.02, 4.90, (8.16), 5.84, (4.68) = *5.25*
PB single twice


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 22, 2009)

*2x2x2*: (6.08), 9.68, 8.97+, (10.69), 8.18 = 8.94
Good. Sub 9 is good.

*3x3x3*: 23.05, (27.96), 26.38, 24.02, (21.21) = 24.48
Awesome. Sub 25 is awesome.

*4x4x4*: 2:26.80, 2:09.90, (2:44.31), 1:59.52, (1:48.41) = 2:12.07
Still working on this, but two sub-2's makes me happy 

*2x2x3_bf*: DNF, DNF, 1:59.13 = 1:59.13
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Crappy, crappy blind results this week. No successes two weeks in a row for 3x3 

*3x3x3_oh*: 1:06.09, 1:14.81, 1:06.71, (57.49), (1:24.15) = 1:09.20
Terrible, as always.

*Pyraminx: *(12.00), (7.38), 8.96, 9.86, 9.84 = 9.55
Awesome 

So basically this week, good sighted, 2H solves, bad blind and OH solves.

Edit: forgot I wanted to do this one.

*234*: 2:54.63
Bad. I wasn't warmed up.


I had 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 3x3 OH all done at school, then I had them written down, and forgot them at the house when I left for the weekend, so that's why my results weren't earlier this week


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 23, 2009)

Since there are points now I will be doing a lot more of the comp. Thanks Mats!

*2x2x2:* 6.28, 6.13, 5.97, 6.40, 8.22 = 6.27
Bad, but I'm out of practice.

*3x3x3:* 13.95, 17.80, 17.94, 13.52, 17.70 = 16.48
13.95 was PLL skips, 13.52 was full step.

*4x4x4:* 1:16.45 OP, 1:06.27, 1:11.83 OP, 1:09.70, 1:03.09OP = 1:09.27
eh, okay.

*5x5x5:* 2:18.31, 2:26.94, 2:20.88, 2:03.63, 2:17.73 = 2:18.97
also okay.

*3x3OH:* 38.56, 46.69, 32.46, 48.23, 44.46 = 43.24
Kind of bad average, 32 is new PB

*3x3match:* 3:31.09, 3:34.92, 2:38.38, 1:42.06, 2:05.21 = 2:44.89
Sort of learned this as I went along, it'll be better next week.

*2-4 relay:* 1:30.21 
Pretty sure this is PB. Laughable breakdown of 8-21-61. I can do much better.

*2-5 relay:* 4:08.90 P
GROSS!

*clock:* 8.98, 8.97, 10.06, 8.36, 7.53 = 8.77
mad about that sup-10

*megaminx:* 4:49.91, 4:03.88, 3:43.29, 3:38.67, 3:56.73 = 3:54.63
this is another one I should practice more.

*Square-1:* 39.03 P, 31.12, 33.93, 37.75 P, 33.81 P = 35.16
Bad, no warmup.

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF , 3:48.21, DNF = 3:48.21
I was a bit too distracted during these. Still got a decent one though.

*MultiBLD* 0/2 16:48
my second attempt at multi. faster than my first, but no more accurate. first had 4 flipped edges, second had 3 twisted corners and 5 mispermuted edges. I need to work out a better memo system for this, or perhaps just practice it more.

*3FMC:* DNF, see later post.

*Magic:* 1.53, 3.78, 1.87, 2.11 1.78 = 1.92

*Snake:* 1:03.45, 41.62, 33.89, 28.34, 29.08 = 34.74
Imagine the worst knockoff snake you can, then lube it with honey. Thats basically what I'm using. I didn't enjoy doing this, as usual, so I don't know If I'll be doing it again.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 23, 2009)

2x2x2: 42.90 21.65 36.35 41.00 37.10 = 38.15 Faster than the 3x3 
3x3x3: 105.06 60.72 51.54 72.25 79.41 = 70.79 
4x4x4: 4:43.04 4:43.70 6:36.07 4:34.17 4:54.73 = 4:47.16 getting better
5x5x5: DNF, 18:45, 14:31 16:31 16:40 (# 2 & 5 was bld execs, but there is not much time difference for me) 
2x2BLD: DNF DNF 1:32.89 = 1:32.89 (I finally succeed with that one)
3x3BLD: 2:35.11 2:51.14 DNF = 2:35.11 PB YES!, two sub 3
4x4BLD: DNF [24+] DNF[15:59!] 17:14 = 17:14
5x5BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF last one was only 3 edges off
Multi BLD: 3/4 33:47 Silly, I just forgot to exec the last 3-cycle on the last cube. Not memo error.
2-4 relay: DNF I am last on the list anyway
2-5 relay: 22:08 

@David: Thanks, I love lists so we've got to have them 
@Emerson: You made my day yesterday. My kind of humour exactly. A small nice joke, I smiled inwardly lots of times afterwards.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Mats: your 2x2x2_blind is faster than some of your normal 2x2x2 solves from last week. And your 3x3x3 blindfolded times are amazing to me, especially considering your normal 3x3x3 times


----------



## tim (Feb 23, 2009)

3x3x3 multi bld:
7/8 29:47 (18 min memo)

messed up an A-perm on my 4x4 cube.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Mats: your 2x2x2_blind is faster than some of your normal 2x2x2 solves from last week. And your 3x3x3 blindfolded times are amazing to me, especially considering your normal 3x3x3 times



I really handle it better not looking . I do not go astray as easy then. Mike already
noticed that on the 5x5. [Edit:] I now realise another reason, what takes me so long time is when I have to look for the pieces all the time. When I go blind I know where they are. 

And some day I'll learn finger tricks on the 3x3 too 

Another thing is that your 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 time amazes me. That from a man who uses 15 minutes on the 5x5.

[Edit2] I tried the "match the scramble" last week but had to give it up after more than five minutes. But maybe I can try it blind. Then I will not have to look for the pieces more then once (ok, or twice)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 23, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.63 8.69 4.92 8.32 8.23 = 8.06
3x3x3: 17.84 18.96 22.01 14.87 18.89 = 18.56
4x4x4: 1:11.99 1:24.10 1:17.90 1:15.45 1:11.17 = 1:15.11
5x5x5: 1:57.77 2:10.23 1:59.66 2:04.03 2:27.76 = 2:04.64
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF 18.08 = 18.08
2-3-4_relay: 1:47.73
2-3-4-5_relay: 3:56.52

Update. I wish I cared about cubing more; I might be better then.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 23, 2009)

*Match the scramble!!!!*

Ha ha, great laugh  Arnaud!

I just realised that to handle "Match the Scramble" blind was so easy.
So much easier than to look. I just memoed the scrambled cube and
then executed the unscrambled cube backwards!

It worked! So:

Match the scramble: 4:50.68 (it took a little longer to recall memo backwards!)
(haven't done the others yet, I have to quit smiling first).

Have you done that yet, Mike?  But the fun thing really was the realization.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ha ha, great laugh  Arnaud!
> 
> I just realised that to handle "Match the Scramble" blind was so easy.
> So much easier than to look. I just memoed the scrambled cube and
> ...



I'm pretty sure I did that sometime in the first few weeks it was in the weekly competition. It's a vague memory, but I think I did it.

Edit: Apparently I tried it, but it looks like I got it wrong both times I tried it. Here's the second one:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=45983#post45983

There was another thread where we were doing this specifically for the sake of doing it, and I got one there. So I guess that's why I never bothered to get one in the weekly competitions.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha, great laugh  Arnaud!
> ...


Stefan and I raced match_the_scramble (actually, I set a 56.xx time on the second try and he couldn't beat it ). We did it a little different because we started with 2 randomly scrambled cubes. We also discussed doing that blindfolded and concluded that it would be possible but pretty hard. (Yes guys, that's a challenge to you, wrapped in a story)


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



wow, match the scramble blindfolded (with 2 scrambled cubes). That I would love to see.


----------



## tim (Feb 23, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



That's easy. And even the way Arnaud describes it (two scrambled) cube isn't much harder. I've already done it and posted my times (i'm currently too lazy too search for the thread).


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2009)

tim said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


Wasn't Tim that guy that said 24/24 wasn't especially good. He just thinks he and everyone else suck at (multi)-blind


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 23, 2009)

2x2: 10.29 09.55 07.08 06.12	09.66 = 8.76 (OK)
3x3: 23.56 18.82 24.70 24.48 24.89 = 24.24 (not good)
4x4: 1:58.39 1:54.91 1:45.07 2:13.64 1:49.84 = 1:54.38 ?(ehhh)
3x3 OH: 51.87 51.93 57.09 54.48 39.42(!!!) = 52.76 (alright)
2x2-4x4 relay: 2:13.08 (outstanding pb)
magic: 1.55 2.56 1.61 4.19 1.77 = 1.98 (I am beginning to hate magic)
pyrmaninx: 12.01 19.32mad 15.27 13.78 12.18 = 13.74 (average)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.28, 16.06, 12.58, 10.38, 11.43 = *11.76*
*3x3x3:* 25.19, 33.15, 28.33, 29.25, 25.73 = *27.77*
*4x4x4:* 1:31.75, 1:53.80 (OP), 1:47.44 (OP), 1:42.69 (OP), 1:47.00 (P) = *1:45.71*
*5x5x5:* 2:13.08, 2:28.11, 2:37.33, 2:40.31, 3:10.93 = *2:35.25*
Comment: First solve was a new PB for me, and the average was pretty good too! On fifth solve, I messed up the F2L while doing the OLL. 
*6x6x6:* 5:03.80 (OP), 5:24.98 (OP), 4:59.61, 5:43.15 (OP), DNF (31:48.70, 14:34) = *5:23.98*
Comment: On BLD solve, I only missed 2 inner wings – I didn’t see they were swapped when memorizing. It’s a shame – this would have easily been my new personal best. I’m getting close to sub-30!
*7x7x7:* 7:49.01, 8:15.17, 8:25.50, 6:59.62, 1:08:42.58 (32:00) = *8:09.89*
Comment: My first sub-7! I was totally astounded when the last one (BLD) was solved. I had a horrible time memorizing (hence the fairly bad memorization time), and I knew it wasn't secure. As I was solving, I had horrible memory recall problems on almost every type of piece. I almost gave up several times along the way, but I just can't ever bring myself to give up on a BLD solve no matter how bad it's going. And after this success, I'm pretty sure I'll be even less likely to give up in the future - it just shows you that you should never give up!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 51.00, 39.44, 1:05.55 = *39.44*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:21.36, DNF, 1:58.86 = *1:58.86*
Comment: I made a bunch of mistakes on the first one, so I did 3 parity algorithms and 3 edge flips. And still sub-2:30! On the second one, what I had memorized was impossible, so I just gave up.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:25.25 (4:45), DNF (8:51.58, 3:45), 9:23.79 (5:04) = *9:23.79*
Comment: As I started execution on the second solve, my daughters’ slumber party decided to take an ice cream break (and I was solving in the kitchen, where the ice cream is). I’m proud of the fact that I was still that fast, and I only missed by 2 centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:05.07 (9:49), 17:13.78 (9:12), 18:16.01 (9:14) = *17:05.07*
Comment: Well, a little better than double the times of Ville.  But at least I got them all right. Pretty consistent times, too. Ville, I can’t believe how fast you did that third one – it seemed like a pretty hard scramble to me.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 57:33.27* (36:46 memorization)
Comment: Tied Tim on points, but unfortunately Tim got 6 points in about half the time, so he wins. Fifth cube was scrambled – I messed up setups while orienting corners. Seventh cube was off by 2 corners misoriented – I unpacked the hexadecimal incorrectly.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:03.05, 47.94, 49.11, 45.97, 51.09 = *49.38*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:39.25, 2:11.69, 2:01.58, 4:54.78, 2:18.33 = *2:23.09*
Comment: Pretty rotten with feet this week..
*Magic:* 2.97, 2.31, 2.56, 2.11, 3.06 = *2.61*
*Master Magic:* 4.46, 4.09, 4.50, 4.63, 4.52 = *4.49*
*Clock:* 29.22, 24.16, 31.93, 19.86, 19.78 = *24.41*
*MegaMinx:* 3:34.50, 2:53.14, 2:36.49, 3:07.15, DNF (57:36.66, 32:30) = *3:11.60*
Comment: BLD solve was just plain hard. I've gone 2 weeks without doing one, so that made me slower, but then on top of that, there were both twisted corners and flipped edges to deal with at the end, and several cycles of each. I got a DNF, but it was only off by 3 edges; I got the flipping and twisting right, so at least I almost solved it. I don't know if I'll ever be very good at this; I'm amazed by Mondo's 24 minute solve.
*Pyraminx:* 18.43, 24.33, 26.46, 22.65, 21.68 = *22.89*
*Square-1:* 55.16, 1:03.88 (P), 46.83, 36.52, 1:20.13 (P) = *55.29*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
Comment: See earlier post for solution.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *2x2x2:* 11.28, 16.06, 12.58, 10.38, 11.43 = *11.76*
> *3x3x3:* 25.19, 33.15, 28.33, 29.25, 25.73 = *27.77*
> ...




NOOOOO! You beat my multi...  I'm still winning in 3x3 BLD!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *4x4x4 BLD:* 9:25.25 (4:45), DNF (8:51.58, 3:45), 9:23.79 (5:04) = *9:23.79*
> Comment: As I started execution on the second solve, my daughters’ slumber party decided to take an ice cream break (and I was solving in the kitchen, where the ice cream is). I’m proud of the fact that I was still that fast, and I only missed by 2 centers.



I don't fully understand . Did you flee the kitchen or did you manage to serve ice cream simultaneously with solving and still manage 9 minutes? 

No, I gather the kids found the way to the ice cream themselves...


----------



## Ellis (Feb 24, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.99, 9.41, (7.03), 7.09, (10.65) = *8.49*

*3x3:* 17.71, 17.29, (21.24), 17.83, (16.12) = *17.61*

*4x4:* 1:15.75, (1:31.29), 1:27.83, 1:19.30, (1:14.50) = *1:21.99*

*5x5:* (2:06.44), (2:25.22), 2:22.27, 2:11.20, 2:15.97 = *2:16.48*

*6x6:* 5:11.74, 4:50.82, (5:46.72), (4.36.60), 5:05.30 = *5:02.62*

*7x7:* 8:07.21, (7:55.18), 8:23.56, (9:11.69), 8:48.10 = *8:26.29*

*2x2-4x4 Relay:* 2:04.05

*2x2-5x5 Relay:* 4:40.90

*2x2-6x6 Relay:* 9:41.60

*2x2-7x7 Relay:* 20.00.59

*Square-1:* 1:18.39, (1:56.82), (1:13.95), 1:14.32, 1:30.23 = *1:20.98*

*3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:53.83. 2:52.81, (3:29.69), 2:57.04, (2:18.34) =* 2:54.56*

*3x3 Blindfold:* 3.33.33-DNF, 3:55.18, 2:56.59 = *2:56.59 *
First sub-3 solve! Easy scrambles, first was off 2 misoriented edges.


----------



## Mirek (Feb 24, 2009)

*FMC*

R' F L D F R D' R' U' D L' D' L F2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F D F' U2 D' F L F L' F' (29)
A classic approach,
2x2x3: R' F L D F R D' R' U' F
F' D L' D' L F2 L2 F' D2 D F' *D' F L F L' F' 
insert at *: F D' F' U2 F D F' U2
This I had in about 10 minutes, later I found this 8-move block R' U B' U F' R U R2 but the rest turned out to be difficult for me.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
*2x2x2*: 8.21 *7.90* 8.22 8.36 *10.38* = *8.26*
*3x3x3*: 26.78 26.94* 22.18* 23.38* 27.25* = *25.70*
*4x4x4*: *1:27.81* *1:44.46* 1:31.43 1:39.84 1:36.03 = *1:35.77
5x5x5*: 2:20.21 *2:14.41* 2:21.27 2:22.15* 2:30.52* = *2:21.21*
*6x6x6*: *5:20.61* 4:57.53 *4:43.34* 4:58.80 4:48.36 = *4:54.90*
*7x7x7*: 7:20.21 *8:09.90* 6:56.80 6:50.19 *6:18.05* = *7:02.40*
*2x2x2_bf*:* 1:02.80* *DNF DNF* = *1:02.80*
*3x3x3_bf*:* 5:14.77* *DNF DNF* = *5:14.77*
*3x3x3_oh*: *47.02* 43.34 37.56 45.25 *30.65* = *42.05*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:14.88 1:05.25 1:06.78 *1:25.81* *1:03.19* = *1:08.97*
*234-Relay*:* 2:08.31*
*2345-Relay*: *4:26.55*
*23456-Relay*: *9:19.72*
*234567-Relay*: *16:47.86*
*Magic*: 4.08 1.83 *DNF* *1.56* 15.22 = *7.04*
*Master Magic*: *4.44* 5.72 *7.34* 7.13 4.47 = *5.77
Clock*: *16.41* 19.16 18.94 17.08 *20.78* = *18.39*
*MegaMinx*: 3:19.69 3:14.61 *3:37.78* 3:10.21 *2:59.50* = *3:14.84
PyraMinx*: 14.59 13.80 *16.22* *11.83* 14.19 = *14.19*
*Square-1*: 49.72 *1:19.02* 1:07.31 51.68 *34.02* =* 56.24*


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 26, 2009)

Mirek said:


> This I had in about 10 minutes, later I found this 8-move block R' U B' U F' R U R2 but the rest turned out to be difficult for me.



This was the first block I found. Obviously there weren't any easy continuations. Then I noticed that F' could be moved so the block was R' F' U B' U R U R2 which looks a lot better. However, I could still find nothing better than a 21 move skeleton that left 4 corners, and I ran out of time before I could look for any insertions. I believe that skeleton was 

R' F' U B' U R U R2

B D2 B2 L B

L D' L' D'

L2 D' L2 D

oh well, I'll do better next week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> Kian Barry
> 
> *2x2x2-* 7.43, 6.40	, 7.41	, (9.12), (6.22) *Average- 7.08*
> *3x3x3-*
> ...



You have already entered 2x2x2 for week 08. Does this post perhaps belong to week 09?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > This I had in about 10 minutes, later I found this 8-move block R' U B' U F' R U R2 but the rest turned out to be difficult for me.
> ...



4 corners sucks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2009)

*Results week 2009-08*

*2x2x2*(23)


 4.22 Ville Seppänen

 5.08 MTGjumper

 5.89 SimonWestlund

 5.92 not_kevin

 6.27 Vault312

 6.39 Garmon

 7.91 Kian

 8.06 ExoCorsair

 8.26 AvGalen

 8.29 trying-to-speedcube...

 8.50 Ellis

 8.50 James Kobel

 8.66 Benny

 8.76 hippofluff

 8.94 Yalow

 9.15 EmersonHerrmann

 9.37 Sir E Brum

 11.76 Mike Hughey

 12.42 maxcube

 17.75 Edam

 18.35 PeterV

 38.15 MatsBergsten

 44.13 msemtd


*3x3x3 *(30)


 13.23 Sa967St

 14.29 MTGjumper

 15.09 Ville Seppänen

 15.17 SimonWestlund

 15.91 EmersonHerrmann

 16.48 Vault312

 16.76 not_kevin

 17.61 Ellis

 18.21 ananbc

 18.56 ExoCorsair

 19.46 Kian

 21.23 Sir E Brum

 21.57 trying-to-speedcube...

 21.81 Benny

 22.79 kippy33

 24.25 hippofluff

 24.48 Yalow

  24.87 mande

 24.99 byu

 25.70 AvGalen

 27.77 Mike Hughey

 29.05 Edam

 30.23 cookingfat

 31.92 snowmous

 33.14 PeterV

 34.30 kjeldsen

 37.18 James Kobel

 39.73 rahulkadukar

 52.96 msemtd

 1:10.79 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(22)


 1:09.27 Vault312

 1:13.98 MTGjumper

 1:15.11 ExoCorsair

 1:17.06 EmersonHerrmann

 1:20.48 not_kevin

 1:20.96 Ellis

 1:30.77 ConnorCuber

 1:31.71 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:35.77 AvGalen

 1:37.81 SimonWestlund

 1:45.71 Mike Hughey

 1:48.91 kippy33

 1:54.38 hippofluff

 1:57.02 Benny

 2:12.07 Yalow

 2:42.74 cookingfat

 3:16.74 maxcube

 3:23.02 PeterV

 3:40.59 Sir E Brum

 4:25.61 msemtd

 4:26.28 James Kobel

 4:47.16 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(13)


 2:04.64 ExoCorsair

 2:06.98 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:09.37 not_kevin

 2:16.48 Ellis

 2:18.97 Vault312

 2:21.21 AvGalen

 2:35.25 Mike Hughey

 2:41.29 Kian

 2:55.85 SimonWestlund

 3:39.41 Benny

 5:41.71 Edam

 7:51.81 msemtd

17:18.67 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(4)


 4:47.12 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:54.90 AvGalen

 5:21.25 Ellis

 5:23.98 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(6)


 7:02.40 AvGalen

 7:38.18 not_kevin

 8:09.89 Mike Hughey

 8:26.29 Ellis

16:49.93 Edam

22:25.43 msemtd


*3x3 one handed*(16)


 24.83 EmersonHerrmann

 27.15 not_kevin

 30.57 Sa967St

 30.65 Ville Seppänen

 36.69 SimonWestlund

 42.05 AvGalen

 42.31 trying-to-speedcube...

 43.24 Vault312

 44.12 Garmon

 49.38 Mike Hughey

 52.76 hippofluff

 53.59 Kian

 58.97 mande

 1:09.20 Yalow

 1:12.14 James Kobel

 1:38.73 Edam


*3x3 with feet*(2)


 2:23.09 Mike Hughey

 DNF Edam


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)


 18.08 ExoCorsair

 39.44 Mike Hughey

 52.02 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:02.80 AvGalen

 1:32.89 MatsBergsten

 1:59.13 Yalow


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)


 1:53.55 happa95

 1:58.86 Mike Hughey

 2:28.88 Sa967St

 2:31.79 Sir E Brum

 2:35.11 MatsBergsten

 2:40.87 mande

 2:56.59 Ellis

 2:58.77 not_kevin

 3:15.98 byu

 3:17.78 SimonWestlund

 3:48.21 Vault312

 3:58.86 Kian

 4:13.61 cookingfat

 4:49.72 kippy33

 4:55.28 trying-to-speedcube...

 5:14.77 AvGalen

 DNF Yalow


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)


 4:20.17 Ville Seppänen

 9:23.79 Mike Hughey

17:14.00 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)


 8:44.17 Ville Seppänen

17:05.07 Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3 Multi blind*(8)


7/8 tim

8/10 Mike Hughey

2/2 happa95

2/2 mande

3/4 MatsBergsten

1/2 not_kevin

0/2 Vault312

0/9 Zava


*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)


 1:08.97 AvGalen

 1:49.13 mande

 2:09.61 SimonWestlund

 2:44.89 Vault312

 2:54.56 Ellis


*2-3-4 Relay*(14)


 1:30.21 Vault312

 1:31.55 MTGjumper

 1:47.73 ExoCorsair

 1:50.44 EmersonHerrmann

 2:04.05 Ellis

 2:08.31 AvGalen

 2:12.30 SimonWestlund

 2:13.08 hippofluff

 2:13.64 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:30.90 Koen

 2:54.63 Yalow

 3:24.95 PeterV

 4:07.63 Sir E Brum

 DNF MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)


 3:56.52 ExoCorsair

 4:08.90 Vault312

 4:10.72 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:26.55 AvGalen

 4:40.90 Ellis

 4:59.30 SimonWestlund

 5:36.28 Benny

22:08.00 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(3)


 9:19.72 AvGalen

 9:26.64 trying-to-speedcube...

 9:41.60 Ellis


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(2)


16:47.86 AvGalen

20:00.59 Ellis


*Magic*(6)


 1.92 Vault312

 1.97 byu

 1.98 PeterV

 1.98 hippofluff

 2.61 Mike Hughey

 7.04 AvGalen


*Master Magic*(2)


 4.49 Mike Hughey

 5.77 AvGalen


*Snake*(4)


 5.25 cookingfat

 6.64 SimonWestlund

 17.53 msemtd

 34.86 Vault312


*Clock*(3)


 8.77 Vault312

 18.39 AvGalen

 24.41 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(6)


 9.55 Yalow

 13.74 hippofluff

 14.19 AvGalen

 15.90 SimonWestlund

 22.89 Mike Hughey

 46.71 cookingfat


*Megaminx*(6)


 1:50.46 SimonWestlund

 2:07.09 trying-to-speedcube...

 3:11.60 Mike Hughey

 3:14.84 AvGalen

 3:54.63 Vault312

 7:48.97 msemtd


*Square-1*(10)


 29.01 not_kevin

 35.16 Vault312

 36.61 James Kobel

 47.02 MTGjumper

 52.87 SimonWestlund

 55.29 Mike Hughey

 56.24 AvGalen

 1:20.98 Ellis

 1:59.49 byu

 2:14.25 Kian


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)


29 Mirek

29 guusrs

37 mande

39 James Kobel

40 EmersonHerrmann

40 Koen

41 Mike Hughey

DNF  Vault312




*Contest results*


197 Mike Hughey

195 Vault312

183 AvGalen

161 SimonWestlund

153 not_kevin

153 Ellis

144 trying-to-speedcube...

118 ExoCorsair

109 EmersonHerrmann

107 MTGjumper

95 Ville Seppänen

78 Kian

78 MatsBergsten

77 mande

74 hippofluff

71 Sa967St

71 Yalow

62 Sir E Brum

60 Benny

60 James Kobel

45 Edam

43 kippy33

41 byu

40 cookingfat

38 msemtd

35 happa95

33 PeterV

32 Garmon

25 ananbc

23 tim

21 Koen

20 ConnorCuber

18 Mirek

18 guusrs

17 maxcube

10 snowmous

8 kjeldsen

6 rahulkadukar

4 Zava


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh no! I lost by only 2 points! Well Mr. Hughey, look out next week, because midterms are over and I'll be breaking out the big guns.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 27, 2009)

I love these results, great work. It gives me motivation to complete it every week and try more events (even though I suck at some of them)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, good work on the results - I love the fact that I didn't come last despite being the worst! I'm good at "prizes-for-turning-up" type competitions


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe I should start doing all the events I'm capable of...


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 27, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Maybe I should start doing all the events I'm capable of...



I was thinking the same thing, that means 5x5 and others...


----------



## guusrs (Feb 27, 2009)

I should have post this earlier:
FMC: L' B2 L B' D' R' U F2 L' F R' L' D' F L' F' D' F' D F L B' L B L' D L' D' L2 (*29*)
2x2x3 block after 11 moves with careful continuation resulting in an LL-skip
Congratz Mirek!
Gus


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm gonna do more events next time  Arnaud, you should do 4x4 OH!


----------



## Kian (Feb 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Kian Barry
> ...


 
Oh jeez! I'm sorry! Yup it should be in week 09! I'll make the change.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Yes, good work on the results - I love the fact that I didn't come last despite being the worst! I'm good at "prizes-for-turning-up" type competitions


Thanks.

I in return am glad that you participate so I have someone to compete against but myself. As far as I can see you still beat me at 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and the relays. But we need not quarrel as to who is the worst


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 28, 2009)

guusrs said:


> I should have post this earlier:
> FMC: (29)
> Gus



I'll take care of that


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Thanks.
> I in return am glad that you participate so I have someone to compete against but myself. As far as I can see you still beat me at 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and the relays. But we need not quarrel as to who is the worst


Hehehe - I'm sure you'll overtake me soon enough  

But this aside, I'm truly glad that the speedcubing community is so welcoming of beginners - at my first competition last year I was most impressed by the friendly atmosphere and the positivity and encouragement. I doubt I'll ever become a contender but I hope that the events will continue to accommodate those like myself with non-superhuman averages!
I hope that my participation in the weekly competition will encourage other beginners to join in.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2009)

Zava said:


> Balázs Bernát:
> multi: 8/9 in 1:05:49
> 
> 5x5, 3x3, 3bld: tbd


As times over one hour is a DNF, I would like to know how many
of your cubes were ok after one hour. Do you know that?

(If you had set a timer after 59:30 or so, what had your result been then?)


----------

